# Sensores de Ultrasonido 40T10 40R10 - medición de tiempo de reflexión



## balbusero (Mar 18, 2013)

Buenas gente! 
Les escribo porque tengo una duda importante. Estoy intentando hacer un medidor de velocidad de propagación de sonido, y para esto lo que quiero calcular es el tiempo de vuelo de un pulso acústico.
Estuve leyendo bastante sobre los temas acerca transductores ultrasónicos en el foro y me encontré con que muchos lo utilizan para medir distancias... así que a priori lo que yo quiero medir debería ser posible si reflejo la señal en una distancia conocida. 
Compré un emisor 40T10 y un receptor 40R10 cuya frecuencia de trabajo es 40kHz. La duda es acerca de como generar los 40kHz ya que no cuento con un osciloscopio. La idea por el momento era tampoco armar un circuito, sino mas bien poder emitir un pulso con la PC y que el pulso reflejado sea captado nuevamente por la PC para su posterior análisis. Esto que planteo es posible?? Puedo conectar los dos transductores a la salida y la entrada de la placa de audio de la computadora y que funcionen?? La señal y su posterior análisis tengo pensado hacerlo en MatLab.
Bueno, espero haber sido mas o menos claro con la consulta.
Desde ya muchas gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## detrakx (Mar 18, 2013)

Hola Balbusero, con respecto a las interfaces de audio estas responden hasta los 20Khz. De ahi para arriba entramos en el ultrasonido. (no audible). 

Se me ocurren 2 cosas

1era  simple y sencillo. 
Armar algun oscilador con operacionales, tambien es factible usar un NE555 y calcular los valores para generar los 40Khz. Luego pasar por una etapa amplificadora/ adaptadora de impedancia que se adecue la señal para conectar los sensores.

2da Salir con una señal de un generador de onda desde la pc de 20Khz e utilizar un mutliplicador de frecuencia.

- Para los 2 casos se podria utilizar un frecuencimetro para medir.
- Para el 2do caso, el multiplicador .Si utilizas una frecuencia de 20Khz tendrias que obtener los 40Khz exactos. Eso creo, 

Saludos.


----------



## balbusero (Mar 20, 2013)

detrakx, muchas gracias voy a ver que onda con las dos opciones que me diste a ver que puedo hacer.
Saludos


----------

